# Induction Cook-Tops power consumption/bill,pocket pinch maintenance  and usability



## kg11sgbg (Dec 29, 2012)

I want to know about the usability of *Induction Cook-Tops* from various manufacturers,notably:---> Prestige;Havells;Bajaj;etc.

Any Forum friends using it in their Home for cooking? Please share your views and reviews.

Also what is the power consumption of electricity per month?I mean electric bill cost?

How about safety and reliability and efficiency?
Awaiting for views Friends...


----------



## baiju (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a very useful accessory in any kitchen especially for bachelors. I am using Usha branded one since 6 months for my cooking purpose. Compared to gas it is cost and energy efficient. You can prepare a cup of coffee or tea in flat 30 seconds which is much much faster than gas stove. Typical energy use is 1.8KW - 2KW, but you can adjust the temperature to use at lower watts. On an average I use it for around 1.5 hours daily which comes to 3 units of electricity. It is also safe to use as there is no exposed metallic parts. Only flat bottomed steel or iron cookwares can be used. Aluminium is not supported.

Pros - Fast, Energy efficient, low cost compared to gas.
Cons - Special flat bottom vessels are needed. Aluminium is not supported. Noisy due to the inbuilt fan. (It is as noisy as my office amd cpu fan)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2012)

^thank you @baiju,my Friend for the feedback and experience shared by you.
Any more friends,please...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 31, 2012)

baiju said:


> This is a very useful accessory in any kitchen especially for bachelors. I am using Usha branded one since 6 months for my cooking purpose. Compared to gas it is cost and energy efficient. You can prepare a cup of coffee or tea in flat 30 seconds which is much much faster than gas stove. Typical energy use is 1.8KW - 2KW, but you can adjust the temperature to use at lower watts. On an average I use it for around 1.5 hours daily which comes to 3 units of electricity. It is also safe to use as there is no exposed metallic parts. Only flat bottomed steel or iron cookwares can be used. Aluminium is not supported.
> 
> Pros - Fast, Energy efficient, low cost compared to gas.
> Cons - Special flat bottom vessels are needed. Aluminium is not supported. Noisy due to the inbuilt fan. (It is as noisy as my office amd cpu fan)



+1

I've just bought one of Bajaj. Costed me 2395/-

First use impression: Maggi actually took 2 minutes to cook!!!

Not yet completed 1 month so, can't comment on power consumption.

But, it cooks real fast, the circuit does not seem to work until you have something on the cooking platform. Smokeless, portable, less space consuming. 
On down side: bad choice if your area faces frequent power cuts. Total new sets of cooking utensils required.

b/w bigbazaar is providing Prestige induction cook-top along with 3 piece (tawa, kadai and another one) utensils ~5000/- 
Its a good deal IMO.


----------



## amohit (Dec 31, 2012)

We have been using one since last 1 yr. Since the time we got one, we have seen an avg increase of 10 units in ebill. However, our gas cylinder lasted us 4 months (earlier it used to last us 2 months).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks to all of you friends for the valuable feedback given.
Just a simple query:--->

My budget is around Rs.3500/-
Which one brand will be a better buy?
Philips
Bajaj
Prestige
Pigeon
Havells

Please Help me Friends,according to your usage and  functioning...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2013)

baiju said:


> aluminium is not supported.



lol :-d


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't think there should be any LOL for the comment.
A sales personnel also confirmed me that "Aluminium" utensils are unsupported for these Induction Cook-Tops/Cookers.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, aluminium is not supported by Induction cook tops.


----------



## baiju (Jan 8, 2013)

What is there to LOL about?. Aluminium utensils are not supported by induction cook tops. Period.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2013)

amohit said:


> We have been using one since last 1 yr. Since the time we got one, we have seen an avg increase of 10 units in ebill. However, our gas cylinder lasted us 4 months (earlier it used to last us 2 months).


 increase of 10 units only in monthly bill ? How much do you use it daily ..1 hr ,2 hr ? and whats the maximum wattage of cooker (1800 W, 2000W) ??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought Induction Cookers consumed around 300W only. LOL  
So, now i can explain my parents that the cause of high electricity bill is not my computer.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually.. it makes sense to go for Induction Cook top, we purchased one cause we were not able to get LPG delivered on time. also the LPG price has skyrocketed and limited.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Friends,for valuable suggestions & feedback.
Made up my mind to buy either from "Prestige" or from "Havells"...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

guys, we need a induction cooktop guide since LPG prices are soaring high and the "turban man" isn't going to do anything.



rhitwick said:


> +1
> 
> b/w bigbazaar is providing Prestige induction cook-top along with 3 piece (tawa, kadai and another one) utensils ~5000/-
> Its a good deal IMO.


do you remember the model ??


----------



## amohit (Jan 22, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> increase of 10 units only in monthly bill ? How much do you use it daily ..1 hr ,2 hr ? and whats the maximum wattage of cooker (1800 W, 2000W) ??



Sorry for the late response. We use it for 30-45 mins a day. The max wattage is 2000W, but that's too high for cooking. We do not use it beyond 1000W. In my observation, 500W is equivalent to sim mode of gas. 800W is medium and 1000W is high. 2000W is like 2 burners working on high at the same time. 

Most of our cooking includes making 2 cups of T, two times a day (5 mins each at 500W), making sabji (20 mins on 500W), boiling milk (10 mins on 1000W), making dal(5 mins on 1000W and then 20 mins on 500W)...roughly.

Regards,


----------

